# motor traders insurance questions



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm looking for quotes for motor traders insurance, just want to know who the popular ones are, if any

any help appreciated :thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Mine is through a broker with Royal Sun Alliance. (Not sure if I should name the broker it might be seen as advertising).:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just make sure you speak to a broker who knows what they are selling, sadly motor trade insurance is still misunderstood by many brokers who don't explain the limitations of the cover. It shouldn't happen, but it does.

If you are valeting/detailing, you will need to make sure you limits are sufficient and be aware of vehicle restrictions that may apply.


----------

